# Putting left hand low



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I was on the putting green yesterday and my golf buddy got me to putt left hand low,I'm left handed playing right, and the putting was much better for line and distance. Any one else use this method? 

Second: I'd like opinions on belly putters, pros and cons


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I sometimes use the left hand low putting stroke. I use it when my normal putting stroke is not serving me well. Left hand low gets me back to "pulling" the putter into the ball. In my normal putting stroke I sometimes get to "handsy" and I start missing putts to the left. As for belly putters, I say if using one makes you a better putter then use one. I might be wrong, but I have always thought a left hand low grip, and a belly putter were a help to golfers suffering with the "yips". The only complaint I have with belly putter, and a longer, broom handle putter is that they should not be used to measure drops. Also don't be afraid to use your left hand low putting stroke, as your chipping stroke. I have seen it done with chip shots. :thumbsup:


broken tee said:


> I was on the putting green yesterday and my golf buddy got me to putt left hand low,I'm left handed playing right, and the putting was much better for line and distance. Any one else use this method?
> 
> Second: I'd like opinions on belly putters, pros and cons


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I just thought of this indoors putting training aid I sometimes use. I use the small end of a red fire brick (3"?) while putting on carpet. I putt the ball into the brick from about 4'-8' away, with enough force that the ball, after bouncing off the brick, returns to me. In addition to accuracy, it also helps me to putt the ball past the hole when I miss. I started doing this after watching the pros slam the putt into the back of the cup, which helped them eliminate any break. It also helps to eliminate short putts that would never make it to the hole. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Also don't be afraid to use your left hand low putting stroke, as your chipping stroke. I have seen it done with chip shots. :thumbsup:


Now this sounds intriging. I'll try it as soon as the rain stops, whats the gain?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

For right handed, putting left hand below right squares the shoulders up more and can lead to firmer wrists - cuts down the pull to the left. I find it makes me tense up and I lose feel but that doesn't mean it does for everyone. 

I used to do a fair bit of short game coaching and had one guy that could knock a 4 foot putt 3 foot past, and the same back. I suggested he get a gooseneck putter and go left below right on the shorter putts. It worked for him, and kept him playing at a time he was all set for quitting.

Bellyputters; again, if it works for you go for it. In some quarters there's a stigma with using one but they're legal and open to everyone if they want to try one. Unfortunately even my 35" putter is more like a bellyputter because of the wok I smuggle


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The gain is that you are using the same stroke to putt, and chip with. When you are practicing one, you are practicing the other. I chip, and putt using the same address position, grip, and stroke. The only difference is that my chipping club(s) are longer than my putter. Using the same stroke requires me to hold the heel of the chipping club off the ground. This also helps me to avoid fat chips. http://ezinearticles.com/?A-Golf-Lesson-by-Paul-Runyan---How-to-Master-the-Greenside-Chip&id=2408681





broken tee said:


> Now this sounds intriging. I'll try it as soon as the rain stops, whats the gain?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> The gain is that you are using the same stroke to putt, and chip with. When you are practicing one, you are practicing the other. I chip, and putt using the same address position, grip, and stroke. The only difference is that my chipping club(s) are longer than my putter. Using the same stroke requires me to hold the heel of the chipping club off the ground. This also helps me to avoid fat chips. http://ezinearticles.com/?A-Golf-Lesson-by-Paul-Runyan---How-to-Master-the-Greenside-Chip&id=2408681


I tried it using a ruler really ackward for chipping but I get the picture. Today looks like I can get outside and make some diviots I'll tell the boss its your fault she might believe me.


----------

